# Your input on my windows.



## BoBoBoyd (Sep 25, 2008)

I am in the design stage of a 24x30 detached garage. 11'6" ceiling, 7' hip roof on top. 24' side faces street and will have standard door installed 3' inside left corner. 

Now for the windows---
I'm thinking one 3x3 on each of the 24' ends, but they look a little small in the drawing with the high ceiling. The back side will have no windows, and the front will have two 9x8 doors.

What is your input?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 28, 2008)

I would say for looks 4x4 4x5 4x6 would look better and give you a lot more light.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Nov 5, 2008)

Unless the windows will interfere with your storage and working space plans, I agree I would draw out the size of window that looks good on your plan then scale them to see what size you end up with.

A couple other thoughts,  Using shutters will make the windows LOOK larger from the outside and sometimes alleviate the 'scale' issue.  

Also if window cost is an issue you can save a lot of money by looking at the type of window you purchase.  If you ONLY want the window for light and aesthetics, purchase 'picture' style windows.  They are usually 40% LESS than any other window styles that open.

NEXT least expensive is usually a Sliding window.  These will open on one half and mimic a more expensive casement (or crank out) style window.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

I am building a 24x40, same ceiling height as you, and wanted to have enough light and ventilation, but not lose all of my walls to windows.  I decided on tall narrow ones, so I'd have plenty of walls left for cabinets and shelves.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 21, 2009)

daryl said:


> I would say for looks 4x4 4x5 4x6 would look better and give you a lot more light.



I definitely agree buddy. It depends on what windows you want.


----------



## can-am-dan (Dec 26, 2009)

hey steevo that was a great idea....it's going to look great also....nice


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Feb 1, 2010)

Those pictures of your window Steevo looks great!  And yes, more room for wall cabinets and shelves!  Very nice work!


----------

